# Staying in Findhorn Area Scotland ?



## RAW (Sep 1, 2019)

Anyone know anywhere I can go to that would be quiet and scenic near Findhorn whilst my friend who I am travelling with spends a couple of nights with his friends in Findhorn itself, no room for me sadly so I am staying in the Van.
Map Link
Google Maps

In Scotland which is not on POI maps
Thanks in Advance
Robert


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Sep 1, 2019)

Bit confused. Scotland is on poi maps and there are a number of places around Findhorn.
Probably just needs a change to your settings.
Good luck


----------



## RAW (Sep 1, 2019)

phase3begins said:


> Bit confused. Scotland is on poi maps and there are a number of places around Findhorn.
> Probably just needs a change to your settings.
> Good luck



Ah yes, I was thinking Ireland and writing Scotland, silly me. There are POI stops in Scotland I have now seen so all is good. THANKS


----------



## CliveW (Sep 2, 2019)

Findhorn beach car park has plenty room and toilets all run by the Findhorn Trust. You can park overnight for a voluntary "charge" of £10 .  Plenty good walks, pubs and places to eat. A handy bakery and shop close by.

A lovely peaceful place.      Forres is within 5 miles and has a Tesco , Lidl and independent shops.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 2, 2019)

The main beach car park is ok but can be a bit busy. There is as sign for the beach road just before the village on the right if you follow it to the end it takes you to the other car park which is a bit quieter. The road is a wee bit rough but passable.


----------



## Tonybvi (Sep 13, 2019)

BusyLizzy said:


> I agree there is a car park clearly sign posted for over night parking on way to boat yard and cafe. There are loads of places in the surrounding area too such as culbin forest , or duffus castle. The harbour at hopeman has a tap besidethe toilets and in a white bollard between the two harbours.
> Lossiemouth also has places to stay plus a pub that lets you stay if that’s your thing. Culbin forest a favourite of mine plus toilets. However, the forest car parks fees go from midnight so if you stay overnight you need to put a ticket on after midnight !!!



If the pub at Lossie you refer to is the Beach Bar it burnt down some time ago and no longer offers motorhome parking (or any other parking come to that!)


----------

